# Freaky Guessing  Game



## Mitica100 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted  before but I just ran into it:

CLICKY

It's pretty weird...


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok.....that was odd


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 29, 2008)

It's very simple.
Whatever two digit number you choose, if you add the digits and subtract the result from the original you will always get a multiple of 9.
Then look at what symbol all the multiples of 9 have.

11 = 1+1 - 11 = 9
12 = 1+2 - 12 = 9
13 = 1+3 - 13 = 9

22 = 2+2 - 22 = 18 = 2x9
57 = 5+7 - 57 = 45 = 5x9

and so on


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 29, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> It's very simple.
> Whatever two digit number you choose, if you add the digits and subtract the result from the original you will always get a multiple of 9.
> Then look at what symbol all the multiples of 9 have.
> 
> ...



I knew something was fishy when I saw the repeated symbols.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2008)

That *is* simple!


----------

